# Schutzhund advice.



## Jsweeney76 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi. I was wondering if you could help me with something . I have a 2.5 year old female GSD with a very high toy / food drive. I'm currently trying to get her titled if schutzhund, but this is my first Sch dog and I'm still learning how and when to correct her and get what I want out of her. In addition, she is a pet, my best friend and great protector of my kids and family. Here is my question. The trainer with whom I've been working with for about a month offered to buy her because she's such a nice bitch. While I don't care about the money, I don't want to lose my best friend and side kick. My only concern is this. Am I doing her an injustice by using her as my first Sch dog since I am making mistakes and apparently not as clear as I should be with commands? This trainer isn't the first to offer to buy her. I had another breeder offer me two pups for her and I turned him down. I've been told that she can certainly go far in the sport, I'm just afraid I'm holding her back. Any suggestions as to books on training etc. would be greatly appreciated. I'd also appreciate some feedback from Sch trainers and handlers. Thanks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

your dog does not care what titles she earns....she is your buddy and loves you and your family....

If you love the dog, keep it. Train her for fun and to enjoy working with her....don't sell her because she will do better in the sport for someone else....

Lots of sport people go through dogs and buy and sell them....and I am sure the dogs would be just as happy being with someone in a forever home

Lee


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Your dog has no interest in titles. Rehoming is a personal choice, but if you're coming here and questioning it I think you know the answer. The only time I think rehoming/selling a dog is the "right" thing to do is when the dog is way too much for an inexperienced handler to the point it is a dangerous combintion.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

GSDElsa said:


> Your dog has no interest in titles. Rehoming is a personal choice, but if you're coming here and questioning it I think you know the answer. The only time I think rehoming/selling a dog is the "right" thing to do is when the dog is way too much for an inexperienced handler to the point it is a dangerous combintion.


That or the handler is just overwhelmed with too many dogs, and while by their own fault, its not fair for some of the dogs to get neglected when they can be the only pampered pet in another home. JMO and let's make it clear we are talking about rehoming a schH dog within the schH community to someone the handler knows and trusts, there's really no excuse for dumping a dog in a shelter or something like that... just a disclaimer


----------



## justde (Oct 4, 2000)

We all started at the beginning and all make mistakes, even with the 2nd or 3rd dog. Doesn't matter to the dog. Most important is she has a wonderful home and she is part of your family.


----------



## StephenV (Jan 16, 2006)

Can you "rent" her to the trainer? Just kidding! But seriously, would it be practical and would she enjoy staying with him for a weekend here and there, to train and maybe go on to compete in a trial sometime?


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

Almost No one EVER gets the most out of their first dog, everyone has to learn how to train and how to be clear and will make mistakes along the way. As everyone here has said, the dog does not care!!!! If you love her and enjoy training with her, and she loves you and enjoys training with you, then who cares what the scores or titles are.... Enjoy her, those "once in a lifetime dogs" are hard to find, enjoy her now rather then realizing it later when it is too late....and don't worry about titles, scores or whatever, because she doesn't.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have a friend that is dealing with this right now. Her TD keeps telling her how much better her dog would be if he was handling him and picking at all of the mistakes she is making. You love your dog, you are enjoying your dog. Ignore the trainer. Like everyone else said, the dog doesn't care about her scores or how long it takes to get her titled. She only cares about being able to do things with you.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The thing is, if you sell her....then what? Your NEXT dog is now your first SchH dog....at some point you/we all have to learn. I've made mistakes with my first SchH dog, big mistakes, maybe mistakes I won't ever overcome but he's priceless to me. I have nothing against selling dogs, but if you don't *want* to sell her, I don't think pressure from the TD is a good enough reason.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

We all had a first dog. I find that when your first dog is a good training dog you tend to get more into it and keep at it longer. My first dog was great and I was so inept. I wish I could have her back now and start over but alas not possible. The dog could care less about the titles she just loves the fact that she's the object of your affection and time. We have a couple of newbie handlers in our club who have outstanding dogs. We keep telling them that they are SOOOO lucky and to enjoy learning with a dog who is loving the work! If it keeps you in the sport then I think she is doing a job and that's all that matters. If you were planning on breeding her and wanted to campaign her to a regional or national level then that's another matter but if you are in this to learn about training and the sport then consider yourself lucky and enjoy!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have never met a perfect trainer. They all make mistakes. Each dog is different. Each dog can be like you are handling your "first" even after training 10 dogs.


----------



## TxFig (Feb 26, 2012)

Jsweeney76 said:


> I've been told that she can certainly go far in the sport, I'm just afraid I'm holding her back. Any suggestions as to books on training etc. would be greatly appreciated. I'd also appreciate some feedback from Sch trainers and handlers. Thanks.



*MOST* of the time (assuming we did a good job picking a good breeder), the abilities of our dogs exceed our abilities as an owner/trainer. Letting a dog "reach its potiential" is not necessarily a good reason to sell to a more experienced handler/trainer.

I have no doubt this was true of my last dog (a Labrador Retriever that I am certain could have done well in the field trial games). But the bond we had together was something special (I've owned lots of dogs, but a bond like this was rare). So I kept him, and took him as far as I could in the hunt test games, and was satisfied. 

Therefore, my advice is: 
*IF* you have that kind of a bond with a dog, don't sell him/her. Ever.

*IF* you don't have a special bond with a dog, then make the best choice you can.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

That is a good point about a good dog being more fun. While there are certainly exceptions to people who really have to work at their dog's problems (lack of drive, etc), it is a LOT easier and more enjoyable if the dog "has it" and you can learn how to focus on making yourself a better handler, not trying to make your dog into something they aren't naturally. So if you have a dog that is nice and everyone wants her, sit back and enjoy the ride! Dogs that aren't so easy do teach you so much, but I also don't know anyone who would have preferred to have a "difficult" dog as their first one.


----------



## Jsweeney76 (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you all for the advice. You've made excellent points and made me realize that the dog doesn't care about the titles. That was just my aspirations getting in the way. I know it sounds silly but I never thought of it that way. She is my best friend and my shadow. On top of that she is my kids great protector. I couldn't see selling her and training with another dog. Once again thanks for all the help. It's truly appreciated. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

I got our GS for a buddy and AKC obedience prospect... along the way found Schutzhund..... but guess what? this GSD is really not suited for the sport... instead of pushing her to be what she isn't I am training our boxer in ScH! She "has it". It isn't easy to train a dog that doesn't have that drive, so you are very lucky. Make your mistakes and learn from them! Point is, enjoy your dog, and don't listen to what others say. Learn to be a good handler and the person your dog thinks you are.... 



Jsweeney76 said:


> Thank you all for the advice. You've made excellent points and made me realize that the dog doesn't care about the titles. That was just my aspirations getting in the way. I know it sounds silly but I never thought of it that way. She is my best friend and my shadow. On top of that she is my kids great protector. I couldn't see selling her and training with another dog. Once again thanks for all the help. It's truly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

